# Lurssen Mastering Series Vol. 1 (Youtube)



## Manaberry (Jul 7, 2020)

Hey guys,

Just saw on Gavin's Instagram that he is (with Reuben) starting a Youtube Channel about mastering.



Here are the first 3 videos:


----------

